# Hi All, I'm new here....



## FCat (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new here......Actually, wanna to upgrade my car audio, below is the setup I've right now, pls give me some comments. Many thanks.


Head unit: Alpine CDA 7990 + Alpine DAC
Front speakers: Focal No.7
Rear speakers: Focal TLR + 6" utopia
Sub woofer: Focal utopia 33WX (x2)
Amp: 2 x Genesis dual mono extreme (For focal no.7)
Amp: Genesis mini mono block
Amp: Genesis ST-100
Amp: Genesis dual mono
Batteries: 1 x Batcap, 1 x SVR battery
Others: Jabco FR1500W

I intended to replace the 2 nos. of DMX to 2 nos. of Focal dual monitor for the No.7, and use 1 DMX for the rear Focal TLR and the 6" utopia, then go for a large Genesis dual mono for the 2 sub woofers. Do you guys has any other suggestion ?

Many thanks
FC


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

FCat said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here......Actually, wanna to upgrade my car audio, below is the setup I've right now, pls give me some comments. Many thanks.
> 
> 
> Head unit: Alpine CDA 7990 + Alpine DAC
> ...


Looks like a good setup, but i would suggest moving it to the General DIY Mobile Audio forum. You posted this in the home audio section.


----------



## FCat (Jan 22, 2008)

havok20222 said:


> Looks like a good setup, but i would suggest moving it to the General DIY Mobile Audio forum. You posted this in the home audio section.



Oops....I'm sorry. thanks.


----------

